# Gun stock for Ruger 10/22



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I would like to buy a simple, "classic" looking, unfinished stock for my Ruger 10/22, which currently has a plastic stock. I am tempted to buy a used factory stock on ebay and refinish it. But they are of birch so I figure if I would spend time on it, I may want to get something nice (of course more $$). 

I googled and the results came back with gun stocks looked like for Buck Roger, not for me ... I just want a simple one. I am not much a shooter, just wanted to have a nicer stock for my little peashooter and something to do ...

So I would appreciate the info that you may have.

Thanks.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Captn C has some nice looking stocks, not sure how it would fit
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=302836

he wants to get it gone or burn it


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

If you just want a used factory wood stock I have one.


----------

